# Balance Magazine



## Jean (Feb 20, 2010)

As a trenchant critic of Balance magazine in the past, fairness and justice demand that I acknowledge the virtues inherent in the current issue.  (And, no, this is not a high-faluting introduction to praising your poem, Northerner.  Your poem is really good - and I hope you will accept my congratulations on its publication.   But I am speaking with reference to the overall tone of the magazine.)

The editor, Martin Cullen, has obviously taken note of some of the criticism and his observations made a promising opening to the edition.   

I was pleased to see that the letters of response to Andrew Fenner's 'Black Sheep' article were selected without fear or favour. (And - to digress - it was interesting that a DSN took objection to it.)

The layout and selected colour schemes were, in my view, easier on the eye.

But, above all, this was the first issue that I have read for a long time where I did not get to the end feeling that I was sitting beneath the sword of Damocles: the doom and gloom atmosphere that has pervaded issues in the past had been dispelled.  

I recall clearly a fellow-subscriber on this forum saying that the magazine's note of imminent judgement on sufferers from diabetes could only be so insistently produced by people who were not diabetics themselves.  It is hard to make such an assertion about the present issue.  

And that is the true measure of how far it has come.   Now if that can be maintained.....


----------



## hotchop (Feb 20, 2010)

I picked up a copy from the docs surgery this week and I found the mag to be very balanced and informative.

As a newly diagnosed type 2, there was a wealth of information that i found really interesting and i was particularly pleased with the back to basics.


----------



## Northerner (Feb 20, 2010)

Postie hasn't brought mine yet! Peter C also said that this issue appears to be much improved, so I'm looking forward to reading it. Do they mention us at all, or is that a bridge too far?


----------



## SacredHeart (Feb 20, 2010)

The enclosed supplement that had every type of insulin pen, medication, meter and pump was actually really useful, because I can take that to clinic on the 2nd, and talk about getting a demi pen.


----------



## Steff (Feb 20, 2010)

Am i ok to get mine in wh smith?


----------



## Northerner (Feb 20, 2010)

Steff2010 said:


> Am i ok to get mine in wh smith?



I'm pretty sure they don't stock it Steff, or anywhere else. You can get an online subscription but that costs more than membership of DUK!


----------



## Steff (Feb 20, 2010)

Northerner said:


> I'm pretty sure they don't stock it Steff, or anywhere else. You can get an online subscription but that costs more than membership of DUK!



Ah right so everyone that gets it in the post pays for it monthly?


----------



## SacredHeart (Feb 20, 2010)

Correct me if I'm wrong, but I actually don't think you need to pay any fixed amount to get publications from DUK? I'd have a poke around the website, Steff.


----------



## Steff (Feb 20, 2010)

SacredHeart said:


> Correct me if I'm wrong, but I actually don't think you need to pay any fixed amount to get publications from DUK? I'd have a poke around the website, Steff.



cheers i just am about to


----------



## Northerner (Feb 20, 2010)

SacredHeart said:


> Correct me if I'm wrong, but I actually don't think you need to pay any fixed amount to get publications from DUK? I'd have a poke around the website, Steff.



Well, you get ~Balance if you are a member of DUK, so you're not actually paying for it, depending on how you view your annual donation to them.


----------



## SacredHeart (Feb 20, 2010)

Good plan


----------



## Becca (Feb 20, 2010)

Yep, DUK have done away with the payment for memberships.  They just like you to pay something (if you can.)  If you can't they still have you as a member 

I've seen Balance sold somewhere but can't think where?!?!  maybe smiths?


----------



## SilentAssassin1642 (Feb 20, 2010)

i'd like to see this copy especially if it has a gadget section (I think i have a problem...lol), but dont particularly fancy paying a monthly subscription for it either


----------



## SacredHeart (Feb 20, 2010)

Want me to photocopy you it and mail it you?


----------



## SilentAssassin1642 (Feb 20, 2010)

SacredHeart said:


> Want me to photocopy you it and mail it you?



oooooh would you?


----------



## SacredHeart (Feb 20, 2010)

If you send me your address I can do that at work on Tuesday


----------



## Steff (Feb 20, 2010)

Diabetes UK members can receive their copy of Balance magazine on CD or tape. To do this, please contact Supporter Services on 0845 123 2399 or email supporterservices@diabetes.org.uk


what does that mean we dont get the mag we get a cd? thats wat i got off the site


----------



## SacredHeart (Feb 20, 2010)

I imagine that's probably for people with visual difficulties. Same offer as Sam though, hon. If you want a photocopy of the gadget section, I'll happily post it out


----------



## Steff (Feb 20, 2010)

SacredHeart said:


> I imagine that's probably for people with visual difficulties. Same offer as Sam though, hon. If you want a photocopy of the gadget section, I'll happily post it out



i want the whole mag lol , im away to look on smiths site and any others i can think stock mags x  ty for offer


----------



## SacredHeart (Feb 20, 2010)

No worries. Smiths might special order it in for you, if you ask?


----------



## Becca (Feb 20, 2010)

You can just sign up to be a member of DUK and you should get the monthly magazines.  It's up to you if you want to pay for your membership.


----------



## Steff (Feb 20, 2010)

oh great im entering my username and password and it wont let me in, thats despite me getting a reminder of my username and password 5 mins ago grrr.


----------



## Northerner (Feb 20, 2010)

Steff2010 said:


> oh great im entering my username and password and it wont let me in, thats despite me getting a reminder of my username and password 5 mins ago grrr.



I had endless trouble trying to get logged in to DUK's site Steff, despite entering correct details. You might have to email supporter services if you can't succeed, that's what I ended up doing.


----------



## Steff (Feb 20, 2010)

Northerner said:


> I had endless trouble trying to get logged in to DUK's site Steff, despite entering correct details. You might have to email supporter services if you can't succeed, that's what I ended up doing.



Im in now .


----------



## sofaraway (Feb 20, 2010)

I;ve seen it in WHS before. I really need to subscribe again, wonder if I will have missed out on this issue, would have really liked to get the supplement.


----------



## Northerner (Feb 20, 2010)

sofaraway said:


> I;ve seen it in WHS before. I really need to subscribe again, wonder if I will have missed out on this issue, would have really liked to get the supplement.



I tried searching for Balance on their website - no match. Then I tried searching for Sweet - no match. Since I know that they sell Sweet magazine, their search facility is clearly rubbish!


----------



## rawtalent (Feb 20, 2010)

Jean, 
I read your note with interest. 
I was a member of balance many years ago and gave up because i got fed up reading about my future horrible life and slow death to come.
When their research team phoned me at home one evening i told them quite frankly why i no longer subscribed. Nice to know my small amount of input - along with many others by the sound of it, may have led to a  change. I might have a look at the next issue.


----------



## Northerner (Feb 25, 2010)

Hi peeps, have just found out that the Treatment Guide mentioned here can be obtained free from the Diabetes UK online shop to save all that photocopying! You don't need to be a member of DUK to get it and they are hoping to make it available as a download in a week or so.

https://www.diabetes.org.uk/OnlineS...ance-Guide-to-Testing-and-Treating-diabetes-/


----------



## SacredHeart (Feb 25, 2010)

Wish I'd have known that before I posted the photocopy this afternoon!


----------



## Steff (Feb 25, 2010)

In here you mean you photocopied it becky?


----------



## scotty (Feb 26, 2010)

I have just signed up for Balance

You can join and donate what you can afford annualy, aslong as it is above one pound, and you have credit or debit card...


----------



## ManUtdGal (Oct 13, 2020)

SacredHeart said:


> The enclosed supplement that had every type of insulin pen, medication, meter and pump was actually really useful, because I can take that to clinic on the 2nd, and talk about getting a demi pen.


I anted to view this supplement online but can’t find it ! Help


----------



## SweetGuy (Oct 13, 2020)

ManUtdGal said:


> I anted to view this supplement online but can’t find it ! Help


This thread is over 10 years old you know


----------



## grovesy (Oct 14, 2020)

ManUtdGal said:


> I anted to view this supplement online but can’t find it ! Help


I am not sure but I don't think it is online!


----------



## Ljc (Oct 14, 2020)

Hi @ManUtdGal , welcome loomed to the forum.  


ManUtdGal said:


> I anted to view this supplement online but can’t find it ! Help



Our Balance mag doesn’t  seem to be online any more , I wish it was


----------



## AndBreathe (Oct 14, 2020)

Ljc said:


> Hi @ManUtdGal , welcome loomed to the forum.
> 
> 
> Our Balance mag doesn’t  seem to be online any more , I wish it was



I must say, this is one of the things that frustrates me with Diabetes UK.  Allowing users to choose between the physical magazine, versus online could say a decent chunk of money.  Our banks, and many other organisations are doing this now of various statements, newsletters and so on; just as an example.

I hate waste and inefficiency, and for a charitable organisation, that is cash deflected from potentially being used for the core activity of the charity.  The 2018 report listed "Greater investment in diabetes research" first in their six key areas of focus.



			https://www.diabetes.org.uk/resources-s3/2019-06/DUK_Annual_Report_2018.pdf
		


Depending how you view the additional leaflets etc., that arrive with Balance, would likely be lost with an online delivery.  Perhaps the fees DUK charge to advertise via the publication outweigh the cost of electronic delivery.  Who knows.

Interesting that "digital learning" was a listed objective for 2019.


----------



## Ljc (Oct 14, 2020)

AndBreathe said:


> I must say, this is one of the things that frustrates me with Diabetes UK.  Allowing users to choose between the physical magazine, versus online could say a decent chunk of money.  Our banks, and many other organisations are doing this now of various statements, newsletters and so on; just as an example.
> 
> I hate waste and inefficiency, and for a charitable organisation, that is cash deflected from potentially being used for the core activity of the charity.  The 2018 report listed "Greater investment in diabetes research" first in their six key areas of focus.
> 
> ...


I hate waste too , I get a ton of it through my letterbox each week and it goes straight  in the recycling bin. I know balance used to be online as I still have one copy in my iBook .

It would be nice if we were given the choice


----------



## Bruce Stephens (Oct 14, 2020)

Ljc said:


> I hate waste too , I get a ton of it through my letterbox each week and it goes straight in the recycling bin. I know balance used to be online as I still have one copy in my iBook .
> 
> It would be nice if we were given the choice



If I understand correctly online-only can be much more costly, just because of the loss of advertising revenue. So (for DUK) it may be cheaper to produce and ship the dead-tree magazine than to produce one online.


----------



## Ljc (Oct 14, 2020)

Bruce Stephens said:


> If I understand correctly online-only can be much more costly, just because of the loss of advertising revenue. So (for DUK) it may be cheaper to produce and ship the dead-tree magazine than to produce one online.


I am sure you are correct.
Personally I would rather save the trees and pay a tad extra for an online version , but that’s just me


----------



## SweetGuy (Oct 14, 2020)

I have only ever glanced at it in clinic waiting rooms etc.  It always seemed a bit too much like the coffee table mags you get at the checkout at Marks and Spencer for my taste.


----------



## grovesy (Oct 14, 2020)

SweetGuy said:


> I have only ever glanced at it in clinic waiting rooms etc.  It always seemed a bit too much like the coffee table mags you get at the checkout at Marks and Spencer for my taste.


It does have some good information and every couple of years they do supplements on meters and another on medication.


----------



## Ljc (Oct 14, 2020)

SweetGuy said:


> I have only ever glanced at it in clinic waiting rooms etc.  It always seemed a bit too much like the coffee table mags you get at the checkout at Marks and Spencer for my taste.


 I know what y7 mean, I often feel the same.
I get loads more info reading the forums here.


----------

